

Why Facebook, Twitter and Google are wrong about the future of social. - kanebennett
http://onthelaunch.com/2011/12/singular-logins/

======
shawno
I agree with this article. I also want to add that the future of social is
also the interest graph. The author states that people present themselves
differently to three groups: work, family and friends. The key oversight here
is that if I post details about my run today on my social sites, neither my
family, nor my friends, and absolutely no one from my work cares about it. But
I want to talk to someone about it. Where do I go to find those people
specifically? All fringe communities are unfortunately forums or poorly
designed sites that resemble ning. Many of them lack the deep social features
that I want as a user. That's why I think that sites like anybeat are the
future of social. Social based on interest, not on personal relationship.

